# B movie recommendations



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 10, 2019)

I could use some new horrible movies for great laughs. I've seen a lot. But if any of you got any please post a few trailers lol. I'm low on work and bored out of my mind these days...

Could really use a great or horrible laugh...


----------



## Pogo (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Bad YouTube videos are also welcome.

Also int'l cinema as well. I like seeing creativity with low budget world-wide =p


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 10, 2019)

Wolf Cop

Alcoholic sheriff gets turned into an alcoholic werewolf that eats criminals.  Doesn't get much better than this.






Spork

Awkward Hermaphrodite trying to win a dance off against bitchy girls. If you like dry humor this movie is for you.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 10, 2019)

Watch "I Come in Peace" also known as "Dark Angel". Dolph Lundgren is a cop who fights an alien drug dealer.


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 10, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Awkward Hermaphrodite trying to win a dance off against bitchy girls. If you like dry humor this movie is for you.


Hate these kinds of people. So I'll prolly like it even more since it's something to dissolve more brain cells... =p


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 17, 2019)

Do you remember Robert Rodriguez? The guy that made Spy Kids, Shark Boy and Lava Girl, From Dusk Till Dawn and Planet Terror. 
Well, this was his first movie, it is super cheesy, low budget, funny and filmed in some ghetto in Mexico. I highly recommend it


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 17, 2019)

Now this is my kind of thread!


----------

